# Fresh/good burgers?



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody here knows about a really good spot for burgers. I ordered from McDonald's a couple of weeks ago, and while it was much better than it is in the U.S., it wasn't exactly what I was looking for. In Minnesota, I used to eat at a place that made fresh burgers, and I knew it was made well because I wouldn't get heartburn after eating them. Getting hungry now 

Are there any equivalents to that here? I could try Spectra's I guess.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucille's in Maadi on Road 9. I have never considered any burger from McDonald's to be a tasty one....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

I have found a lot of burgers here taste like they have liver in them. TGI's on the corniche In Maadi has ok ones, but not like home.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Qsw said:


> I was wondering if anybody here knows about a really good spot for burgers. I ordered from McDonald's a couple of weeks ago, and while it was much better than it is in the U.S., it wasn't exactly what I was looking for. In Minnesota, I used to eat at a place that made fresh burgers, and I knew it was made well because I wouldn't get heartburn after eating them. Getting hungry now
> 
> Are there any equivalents to that here? I could try Spectra's I guess.


I like Cook Door. Don't know if they're fresh or not, but they certainly aren't McDonald's//Burger King type. 

The fries are Xtra crunchy. 

Drip drip drip.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I cannot recommend because I do not eat burgers.. ever


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

Buy fresh ones at Gourmet (near Maadi City Centre aka Carrefour) and grill them your self (still only Egyptian meat).
I also liked Foodruckers (sp?) in City Stars...


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hardy's are thought to be better than Mcdonald's by those who eat burgers regularly, in Hurghada anyway. And they deliver too, even to the beach


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lucilles is good, nice that they don't use salt. There used to be a Johnny Rockets in the big mall, but haven't been there in ages.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The best burger is at Chilly's. The one at Bandar. If you want to order home delivery Burger Kitchen makes quite a nice burger.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions!  Haven't tried the burgers from any of those places yet, time to start  I am trying to cut down on meat, but the allure of a good burger is too much sometimes 

I agree on the cook door fries hyper_janice, in fact now that I come to think of it most of the food that I got from there has been good. 

Helen_Ellis, you've made me jealous now, I am starting to imagine relaxing on the Hurghada beach lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> The best burger is at Chilly's. The one at Bandar. If you want to order home delivery Burger Kitchen makes quite a nice burger.




I had delicious mushroom soup from there.. I love soup


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had delicious mushroom soup from there.. I love soup


Soup is great  I liked the cream of mushroom soup at Spectra's in Mohandiseen.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Qsw said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions!  Haven't tried the burgers from any of those places yet, time to start  I am trying to cut down on meat, but the allure of a good burger is too much sometimes
> 
> I agree on the cook door fries hyper_janice, in fact now that I come to think of it most of the food that I got from there has been good.
> 
> Helen_Ellis, you've made me jealous now, I am starting to imagine relaxing on the Hurghada beach lol


Ruby Tuesday in CityStars do a good one as well:clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I cannot recommend because I do not eat burgers.. ever


Sorry but can't for one moment ever think why anyone would long for a burger...not even a homemade one would get my tastebuds going.


----------



## CEgypt04 (May 30, 2010)

Burger Kitchen was already mentioned - theirs are great. I also second Lucille's, and agree that Hardee's is better than McD here (and they have crispy, curly fries!). 

Buffalo Burger isn't bad, very similar to Burger Kitchen. Both of them are on Otlob.com. 

Unfortunately you might not find anything to satisfy your Minnesota-born, good ol' beef cravings- the cows here are different, and naturally the meat and taste of beef. Some fancy places use Australian beef (I think Gourmet also stocks it) which is great. 

I'm also from MN


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Burger joint by the maadi grand mall is sooooo good. Grilled well on a real grill and fresh stuff on it. Eat it there those as it comes hot and yummy!!


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Lanason said:


> Ruby Tuesday in CityStars do a good one as well:clap2:


Thanks for the suggestion! 



CEgypt04 said:


> Burger Kitchen was already mentioned - theirs are great. I also second Lucille's, and agree that Hardee's is better than McD here (and they have crispy, curly fries!).
> 
> Buffalo Burger isn't bad, very similar to Burger Kitchen. Both of them are on Otlob.com.
> 
> ...


Good ol' MN  I hope your experiences in Egypt have been good, I hope that will eventually be the case for everyone here, expats and Egyptians alike. I wonder if someone will ever open up a hotdish place here, I think Egyptians would like it 

Really miss being there sometimes even though I love being here too! 

Thanks for the suggestions  Now I'll start thinking about those fries too haha, I would recommend you try Cook Door's if you haven't yet, they are really good.



charleen said:


> Burger joint by the maadi grand mall is sooooo good. Grilled well on a real grill and fresh stuff on it. Eat it there those as it comes hot and yummy!!


Making me very hungry  Thanks for the suggestion! 

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all the help!


----------

